# Recommendation on Brands



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

whether you want to buy or not is your decision, practically speaking, it would be smart to wait and save a little extra money for something you might need in the future. season pass or some extra outerwear for the really cold days, Etc. practical isnt very fun though!!!

I would check out something with magnetraction for the icy stuff. Gnu and libtech are the companies who offer magnetraction...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Personally, I'd just upgrade to new bindings, since that is the important factor in your setup as far learning to ride better. Get a pair of Burton Lexas and you should be set for a good long time with bindings. I'd update your board in another season, I don't think you're at the level where the board has that much of an impact on your riding, bindings are much more important because they can improve your turning and board control so much.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks for the suggestions ... 

i agree that being practical really sucks. i already have seasons pass and outerwear taken care of. i will definitely start looking at different bindings. will it really affect my learning if i switch between regular strap ins and flows now?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

duckie said:


> will it really affect my learning if i switch between regular strap ins and flows now?


highly doubtful that it will make or break you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

sooo other then the burton lexas ... 

any other recommendations on brands for bindings?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

duckie said:


> sooo other then the burton lexas ...
> 
> any other recommendations on brands for bindings?


I would say if you liked the flows more than the burtons, stick with em. If the Burtons seemed to work for you buy Ride or Rome bindings :laugh: If you have boots that are comfy everything will piece itself together after that. What kind of riding do you do?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

freeride ... no park or anything like that (don't have the courage for that ... ever)
i am a big powder craze ... every time i see snowfall i jump in glee which annoys my co-workers to death (because they can't wait for winter to be over) ... 

hopefully i am going to get a chance to try out some bindings at the demo this weekend ...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

The Ride VXn is supposed to be a nice binding, I have two pairs of Ride bindings that are really nice. Ride Snowboards 07/08 Not too stiff, not too soft, and not too expensive.


----------

